# Non-Equity Tour Cast for ROA



## Esoteric (Aug 1, 2011)

I read today that the 2nd US tour of Rock of Ages will feature a full non-equity cast.

This is the first time I have ever heard about anything like this for a national tour of a show of this type.

Have I just not been paying good enough attention?


----------



## Footer (Aug 1, 2011)

Esoteric said:


> I read today that the 2nd US tour of Rock of Ages will feature a full non-equity cast.
> 
> This is the first time I have ever heard about anything like this for a national tour of a show of this type.
> 
> Have I just not been paying good enough attention?


 
Networks Tours take both equity and non-equity shows out. Many Troika (Cats etc) shows are non-equity. Its pretty common for a show on its second national to go non-union all together these days. Touring an equity cast is very expensive. Unless you are hitting major venues it can really cost you. If you are doing just one night stands that is nearly impossible to do with an equity cast. Everyone needs a start somehow and crappy non-equity tours are the place for many people. 

Hell, there are only 17 yellow card shows on the road right now.

Here is a somewhat list of whats out there right now: http://www.actorsequity.org/NewsMedia/touring_main.asp. However, I don't think that includes the all too common bus and trailer theatre shows.


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 1, 2011)

I have been getting about 15 dates a year supplying equipment to Troika and other companies that are touring nonequity shows in arenas. They do mostly theatre dates but do some arenas and I go in ahead of them and hang trusses,motors and curtains to make a theatre before they get there. I have done it in Md,Va, WVa, NJ and ME. I have bid on Tn, NC and Miss.


----------



## Esoteric (Aug 1, 2011)

Interesting. I knew non-equity tours existed (Tuna shows, small regional tours, stuff like that), but I thought most national tours were AEA. All five of the theater tours I was on were AEA.

Interesting.


----------



## rochem (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah, happens pretty frequently. On an unrelated note, upwards of 12 graduating seniors from my school all got callbacks for the RoA tour, and last I heard, at least 3 of them got signed. If anyone sees the show come through their house, let me know!


----------



## Esoteric (Aug 2, 2011)

We just had the first national tour come through. Not sure we will get the second one too. Plus I am not sure if non-equity tours can come to the Winspear.

That is really cool though Rochem. Fun show, it was a blast to see, must be a blast to be in (as any show can be to be in on the road).


----------

